# NJ Ride guides



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi all.
I've been riding hard all summer long, and feel as fit as ever. I'm interested in some longer, single day events in the upcoming few weeks, and even thru October. Can anyone provide a decent website for upcoming centuries/charity rides?
or are there any clubs y'all belong to that may be hosting some rides?
thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

A couple of different options. Try local club websites; Central Jersey, Princeton, Morris Area Freewheelers..... Besides a list of daily/weekly rides with pace/terrain info, some of them sponser centuries, longest day, etc. Bicycling magazine has a place on their site for finding rides, Bike Ride.com. Since it is later in the season there is not a ton left but a few charity rides, centuries out there. Hook up with a club and you will find riders of all levels who might be interested in sharing routes and you can do it yourself, no need for entry fee's, no T-shirts, just the road and a little company.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Martysreliable.com has a 90 mile ride (shorter options also) coming up in october. fun group of guys, I'm coming back to NJ to do this ride from VA.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

PrincetonFreeWheelers.com has a summary and link to many of the larger multi distance rides.

Central Bucks Bicycling Club has a large ride Sunday Oct 14 where they go through several of the covered bridges. I've ridden it before and it's an absolutely a beautiful area BUT 90% hills, seems like 60% is uphill and 30% downhill and don't ask me why, you almost never go down hill, I don't understand it.


----------



## pdm362 (Mar 2, 2007)

you can also check out bikeradar.com. They have maps and routes for where you live and give a small description


----------



## traveling (Sep 21, 2007)

I like to ride. But I don't know about this , so I cann't provide similar webs. Sorry.


----------

